# اسمى الحقيقى



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة

موضوع كدى جه فى بالى
طبعا المنتدى قليل فينا الى بيدخل باسماءه الحقيقية
واكيد كتير مننا اتعرفنا على بعض عن طريق الرسايل او الايميلات وغيره
سؤال بقى : ليه فى ناس لما تنادى حد فى المنتدى بتناديه باسمه الحقيقى لما تعرفه ؟
يعنى واحد اياً كان اسمه الاقى الاعضاء يقولوله يا مينا مثلا
بنت داخلة باى اسم الاقى الاعضاء بيقولولها مريم
من غير ما يسألوا العضو نفسه بيضايقوا ولا لا
اكيد انا مكتبتش الموضوع ده غير لما اتأكدت ان فى ناس بتتضايق من ده فعلا
واحيانا فى البروفايلات ممكن حد يسألك ف البروفايل على حاجة خاصة جدا
مع العلم ان البروفايل كل الاعضاء بتشوفه
هتقولولى ممكن احدد مين يشوف ومين لا .. بس ازاى من بين مية الف عضو هحدد نفرض انى عايزة الكل يشوفه لكن مش عايزة اكتب فيه حاجات خاصة
فرجاء محبة نهتم بالنقطة دى شوية
الخصوصية
مش لازم لما نقول لحد حاجة نقوله متقولش لحد عليها لكنها حاجة بديهية ان الشخص مايقولهاش

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :hlp:


----------



## zama (6 أبريل 2010)

يسلملى عيونك ..

هو دا الكلام ..

أنا غيرت أسمى و بردو لقيت ناس بتقولى ع العام بأسمى ..

مئدرش أقول لحد أنا بدايئ من كدا لئلاً يفهمنى غلط و يزعل منى ..

أشكرك جداً جداً جداً ..


----------



## Critic (6 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل*
*بارم الله فيكى وازادك من ميزان حسناتك و جعل مسواكى الجنة بأذن الله :99:*


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أبريل 2010)

*اقولك حاجه يا جيلان ممكن محدش يصدقها غير اللى فعلا حصل معاه منى كدا
انا هنا نادر جد لما باخد اميل من بنت او شاب
بس لو حصل موقف واخدت اميل من بنت مبسالهاش عن اسمها اصلا وفى ناس هنا تاكدلك كلامى انا معايا ناس على الميل اعرفهم بقالى اكتر من سنه من هنا من المنتدى مفكرتش فى مره اسئل عن اسمهم الحقيقى ولا هفكر 
احلى حاجه فى الدنيا الواحد يريح دماغه ههههههههههه

*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*الخصوصية مهمة لسلامة الاعضاء

وخصوصاً للي بيحاوروا في اقسام

تعد حامية وخطر على الامن الشخصي 

 ان نذكر الاسماء الحقيقة

مشكوووورة زميلة 

الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه

عسل يا جيلان 

كلامك صح مش كله بيقبل كده في ناس فعلا بتضايق

ميرسي علي صراحتك يا قمر


----------



## Mason (7 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل وكلام أجمل *
*أكيد أختى كتير بيضايق من الموضوع دة *
*لانة لو العضو حابب أن الأعضاء *
*كلها تعرف أسمة الحقيقي*
*مكنش سجل فى المنتدى بأسم مستعار*
*شكرا على الموضوع المهم *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*معاكى حق يا بت يا جيلى

الافضل الواحد يخليه فى الامان ويقول الاسم بتاع المنتدى

لو هو الى صرح على العام وقال اسمه هو يتحمل لو حد نداله بيه 

تعيشى وتكتبى ياترا ده الموضوع الكام:t30:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2010)

*فعلا كلامك صح 
وزى ما قولتى فى حاجات بتبقى خاصة 
مش ينفع تطلع على العام
الا لو صاحبها حب انه يتطلعها

ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> يسلملى عيونك ..
> 
> هو دا الكلام ..
> 
> ...


 
*ربنا يخليك*
*هههههههههه لا انا لو حصل هقول*
*انا بس لاحظت انها بقت حاجة منتشرة فقولت اقول رأيى فى الموضوع*
*وممكن حد يفتكرها خوف لكن اكيد مش خوف ولا حاجة لكنه نوع من الخصوصية الى اكيد من حق كل واحد*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

critic قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *بارم الله فيكى وازادك من ميزان حسناتك و جعل مسواكى الجنة بأذن الله :99:*


 

*فلتكن الجنة مسوانا معاً باذن الله تعالى وان لله وان اليه راجعون*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *اقولك حاجه يا جيلان ممكن محدش يصدقها غير اللى فعلا حصل معاه منى كدا*
> *انا هنا نادر جد لما باخد اميل من بنت او شاب*
> *بس لو حصل موقف واخدت اميل من بنت مبسالهاش عن اسمها اصلا وفى ناس هنا تاكدلك كلامى انا معايا ناس على الميل اعرفهم بقالى اكتر من سنه من هنا من المنتدى مفكرتش فى مره اسئل عن اسمهم الحقيقى ولا هفكر *
> *احلى حاجه فى الدنيا الواحد يريح دماغه ههههههههههه*


 

*تومام فى حاجات مش بتيجى فى دماغ الواحد اصلا مش بيمنع نفسه منها*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *الخصوصية مهمة لسلامة الاعضاء*
> 
> *وخصوصاً للي بيحاوروا في اقسام*
> 
> ...


 

*تمام يا زومل*
*مش بس لدول لكن للكل ولو حب حد ينادى حد باسمه عليه يسأله الاول اكيد*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا جيلان
> 
> ...


 
*اهه انت بقى الى عسل هههههههه*
*العفوا :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *موضوع جميل وكلام أجمل *
> 
> *أكيد أختى كتير بيضايق من الموضوع دة *
> *لانة لو العضو حابب أن الأعضاء *
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههه تسدء اه*
*امل لزمتها ايه بقى*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *معاكى حق يا بت يا جيلى*
> 
> *الافضل الواحد يخليه فى الامان ويقول الاسم بتاع المنتدى*
> 
> ...


 

*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكى*
*حتى لو سمعت اسم حد ولا شوفته فى حته مش هندهه بيه الا لو متأكدة انه مش هيتضايق*
*منا بشوف اعضاء كتير بتنادى اعضاء تانية باساميها الحقيقية بس عمرى ما ناديت الاعضاء دى غير باسماءهم فى المنتدى عشن مزودش الطينة بلة*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فعلا كلامك صح ​*
> *وزى ما قولتى فى حاجات بتبقى خاصة *
> *مش ينفع تطلع على العام*
> *الا لو صاحبها حب انه يتطلعها*​
> ...


 

*تمام كدى*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2010)

كلام سليم 
عندك حق يا جيلان 
انا عن نفسي بقيت احب الاسم اللي سميت بية نفسي هنا اكتر من اسمي​


----------



## mesoo (7 أبريل 2010)

*مش كل الناس طبعا يلي بتخاف تزكر اسمها انا مثلا اسمي الحئيئي ميسى وبفتخر باسمي وبحب كل الناس تناديني في ما بدايق بلعكس *


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى جدا ليكى ياجيلان ياقمر وبجد الموضوع دا كان غايظنى مع ان ما حدش بيندهنى علنى باسمى لكن لاحظت كدا لبعض الناس فا كنت عايزه اقول كدا من زمان
ربنا يعوضك ياقمر ياسكرايه ويعوض تعب محبتك ورقتك واحساسك بالأخرين


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 أبريل 2010)

كلامك صوح يامعلمتى ولسة معمول معايا الموضوع ده امبارح
تسلم ايدك ياجيلان


----------



## youhnna (8 أبريل 2010)

*كلام سليم وفى الصميم جيلان

وعليكم مثلما قلتم*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> كلام سليم​
> عندك حق يا جيلان
> 
> انا عن نفسي بقيت احب الاسم اللي سميت بية نفسي هنا اكتر من اسمي ​


 

*مس مسألة حب بس*
*الاتنين غاليين عليا لكن خصوصية كمان*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2010)

mesoo قال:


> *مش كل الناس طبعا يلي بتخاف تزكر اسمها انا مثلا اسمي الحئيئي ميسى وبفتخر باسمي وبحب كل الناس تناديني في ما بدايق بلعكس *


 
*مش خووووووووووف*
*دى حرية شخصية*
*لو انتى مسجلة ياسمك الحقيقى هناديكى بيه لو مسجلة باسم تانى هناديكى بيه الا لو طلبتى منى غير كدة*
*اقصد المناداه بالاسم المكتوب او دلع له يعنى هنا ممكن جيلى جيلو جيجى*
*ولو حبيت انادى حد باسم غير كدى هسأله الاول وانتى كذلك*
*فهمتى قصدى*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2010)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى جدا ليكى ياجيلان ياقمر وبجد الموضوع دا كان غايظنى مع ان ما حدش بيندهنى علنى باسمى لكن لاحظت كدا لبعض الناس فا كنت عايزه اقول كدا من زمان
> ربنا يعوضك ياقمر ياسكرايه ويعوض تعب محبتك ورقتك واحساسك بالأخرين


 

*ههههههههههههههه انا كمان مش بتحصل معايا بس بتحصل مع غيرى فقولت افتح الموضوع معاكم اشوف الاراء وبالمرة لو حد بيعمل كدى ياخد باله*
*سكر انتى بكلامك الحلو ده*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> كلامك صوح يامعلمتى ولسة معمول معايا الموضوع ده امبارح
> تسلم ايدك ياجيلان


 
*العفوا يا باشا تسلمى انتى شوفتى بقى احساسى بالاخرين ههههههههه*
*اتفضلى واحد شاى يا معلم :spor24:*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *كلام سليم وفى الصميم جيلان*
> 
> *وعليكم مثلما قلتم*


 
*ربنا يخليك وبارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك هههههه*


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*لازم ناخد بالنا
اما نحكيلة بأسمة المستعار
او اسم دلع اتعودنا علية منة

انا بحبكم تحكولي جوجو
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

كلامك صح جيلان

يعنى مثلا فى مسابقة المليونين 

عمالين يقولوا مبروك تونى مبروك تونى

وانا مش عارفة مين تونى ده بعد 3 صفحات بقى

لقيت ناس بتقول مبروك سالفيشن عرفت بقى انه سالفيشن هو تونى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *لازم ناخد بالنا*
> 
> *اما نحكيلة بأسمة المستعار*
> *او اسم دلع اتعودنا علية منة*
> ...


 

*ههههههههه انت تؤمر يا جوجو*


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كلامك صح جيلان​
> 
> يعنى مثلا فى مسابقة المليونين ​
> عمالين يقولوا مبروك تونى مبروك تونى​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه حصلت معايا كتير دى *
*وقت المسابقة مكنتش هنا انا بس حضرتها السنة الى فاتت اتزلينا على ما عرفنا مين الى فاز ههههههههه*
*مبرووك عليه سلفيشن وعقبالك المرة الى جاية يا قمر*


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2010)

*مستنى اسمك الحقيقى فى ماسج علشان اسيحلك*​


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *مستنى اسمك الحقيقى فى ماسج علشان اسيحلك*​


 
*ههههههه انا بقول شوفتها حصلت مع ناس مش انا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كلامك صح جيلان
> 
> يعنى مثلا فى مسابقة المليونين
> 
> ...



*بس ده لسبب سلفيشين كان اسمه  تونى وغيره عشان كده المنتدى كله بيقوله ياتونى هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

*منا سُكتم بُكتم  بقى ياختى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## *koki* (11 أبريل 2010)

انا بصراحة عادة انى بنده العضو بالاسم اللى مسجل بية
لان ممكن يضايق من حاجة زى كدة

شكرااااااااااا جيلان


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2010)

*كلام صحيح جداااااا

بجد

شكرااا لتوضيحه
*


----------



## dodoz (11 أبريل 2010)

ميرررسى يا قمررر على الموضوع
فعلا الموضوع ده ممكن يضايق ناس كتيرر
وشوفتها حصلت مع ناس كتيير
ميرسى لتنبيهك يا جميييل


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> انا بصراحة عادة انى بنده العضو بالاسم اللى مسجل بية
> لان ممكن يضايق من حاجة زى كدة
> 
> شكرااااااااااا جيلان


 
*ودى احسن حاجة بجد او احيانا بدلع الاسم الى مكتوب لو حد واخدة عليه*
*العفوا يا قمر*


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كلام صحيح جداااااا*
> 
> *بجد*
> 
> *شكرااا لتوضيحه*


 
*العفوا يا استاذى دايما منورنى بتشجيعك الجميل*


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> ميرررسى يا قمررر على الموضوع
> فعلا الموضوع ده ممكن يضايق ناس كتيرر
> وشوفتها حصلت مع ناس كتيير
> ميرسى لتنبيهك يا جميييل


 
*عندك حق*
*العفوا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## dodo jojo (13 يوليو 2010)

عندك حق...بجد عندك حق لاوم نلتزم بخصوصية غيرنا...مشكور يا قمر


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> عندك حق...بجد عندك حق لاوم نلتزم بخصوصية غيرنا...مشكور يا قمر


 

*تمام جوجو ومش خوف ولا غيره لكن عدم اقتحام خصوصيات*
*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2010)

لابد من احترام الخصوصية لكل عضو


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2010)

صح كلامك يا جيلى
حلو انو الكل بينادونى جوجو
وهو بالحقيقة اسم لا يمس اسمى الحقيقى بشيئ حتى


----------



## جيلان (14 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> لابد من احترام الخصوصية لكل عضو


 
*اكيد طبعا*
* شكرا سعيد على مرورك*



just member قال:


> صح كلامك يا جيلى
> حلو انو الكل بينادونى جوجو
> وهو بالحقيقة اسم لا يمس اسمى الحقيقى بشيئ حتى


 

*هههههههه تمام يا جوجو والاتنين حلوين طبعا*


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> موضوع كدى جه فى بالى
> طبعا المنتدى قليل فينا الى بيدخل باسماءه الحقيقية
> ...


 

:download:


اية دة بتكتبى موضوع من ورايا 

اخت جيلو باشا 


اول مرة اشوف موضوعك الجميل دة 

نقطتين حلوين فعلا 

الاسم الحقيقى والمستعار 
بس يَأست من تصليح اسمى 

اسميشال او اسميشيل 

فدلع اسمى الحقيقى ايمى 

استخدمتة احد العضوات اللى تعرف اسمى الحقيقى 

قلت خلاص الطيب احسن 

ايمى برضة 
ارحم 
من 

اسمى شلل
اسما يشيل 


وما الى ذلك من اسماء مرادفات لربنا ياخدك يا البعيدة اسميشيل 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه




اما البروفيل فاشكر ربنا قفلاة وحطة اتنين مخبرين على بابة 

الخاص بس هوة اللى 

مقفول 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اية دة بتكتبى موضوع من ورايا
> ...


 
*ااه شوفتى بكتب مواضيع زى الناس العاديين اهه هههههههه*
*هههههههههههههه اول مرة اخد بالى من اسمى شلل دى حلوة*
*ميرسى يا عسل*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يوليو 2010)

*لا تقدم يا بت يا جيجي*
*علي راي كوكي الموضوع رقم كااااااااااااام هههههههههههه*
*الحمد الله روكا جاي من اسمي الحقيقي واللي طلعوه هما البت تويتي وواحدة تانية تعرفيها اوووووووي هههههههه بس الحمد الله هي روكا واحدة بس هههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا تقدم يا بت يا جيجي*
> 
> *علي راي كوكي الموضوع رقم كااااااااااااام هههههههههههه*
> *الحمد الله روكا جاي من اسمي الحقيقي واللي طلعوه هما البت تويتي وواحدة تانية تعرفيها اوووووووي هههههههه بس الحمد الله هي روكا واحدة بس هههههههه*​


 
*هههههههههههه العالم لاى داخلة على قر دى*
*ميرسى يا عسل على مرورك وانتى ان كان ده ولا ده الاتنين حلوين*
*وابقى سلملى على جووزك يا اسماعيل بيه ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> لابد من احترام الخصوصية لكل عضو



*صح...*
​


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *صح...*​


 
*ميرسى على مرورك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

فكرة جميلة اوى يا جيلان 
فعلا كل فية ناس بتحب االحاجات دية تبقة خاصة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ​


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> فكرة جميلة اوى يا جيلان
> 
> فعلا كل فية ناس بتحب االحاجات دية تبقة خاصة
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ​


 
*اكيد*
*شكرا جدا على مرورك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يوليو 2010)

*كلام سليم جداااااااااااااااااااا

واللي بيدايق قوي فعلا لما يكون حد من المقربين ويحكي بشيء خاص علي البروفايل 
اللة ينور عليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *كلام سليم جداااااااااااااااااااا​*
> 
> *واللي بيدايق قوي فعلا لما يكون حد من المقربين ويحكي بشيء خاص علي البروفايل *
> 
> *اللة ينور عليكي يا قمر *​


 

*تنرفز مش تضايق هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا عسل على مرورك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه العالم لاى داخلة على قر دى*
> *ميرسى يا عسل على مرورك وانتى ان كان ده ولا ده الاتنين حلوين*
> *وابقى سلملى على جووزك يا اسماعيل بيه ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ربنا يخليكي*
*ومالكيش دحوة انتي يا عزيزة:t30:*​


----------

